# Beautiful Lionhead/Dwarf mix sisters need home!!! In PA...



## JessyGirL (Feb 23, 2012)

I walked into a pet store back in the beginning of February, to buy a cage for my new baby bunny...The pet store says to me, you get a free rabbit with the cage, would you like one...I thought it was a sad offer honestly, so I asked them what rabbit they were referring to and they only were talking about the two that no one would purchase...I said, "Well, those two are a bonded pair, so I don't want to separate them & if you can give me both of them, I'll take them." The pet store was so desperate to get rid of the poor lil sweeties, they sold the other one to me for $5. How sad is that?! I figured I would save the two from the tiny glass cage they were kept in and try to find a home for them myself, but give them love & attention in the meantime. It's the least they deserve right?  The two rabbits are adorable and sweet, a little skiddish, but with will warm up fast. They are jumpers too and can leap quite high out of their cage that I have built for them, so I have to put card board boxes over the top. :biggrin2: Little rascals have got out and ran around the room at least twice now, all proud they escaped! 
As mentioned in the subject, they are sisters, two females that ARE NOT neutered. They look to be in good health from what I saw and are eating well too. They both have sweet personalities, but need someone who can show them both the attention they need. I have my hands full with the 2 babies I have, plus, my other 2 rabbits, so I really can't keep these two. 
I have pictures of them and will answer any questions to the best of my knowledge if someone wants to inquire about them. I'm not asking for money for them as long as they go to a good home where I know they will be well loved and in safety. Also, these are indoor rabbits too. Please email me if interested! Thanks!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 23, 2012)

ray:


----------



## JessyGirL (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank-you...Hopefully someone will hear your prayer and answer my reply... :thumbup


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm sorry, I just can't take in any more. Hopefully you will find a great home for them soon. ray:


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 25, 2012)

Wishing you all the luck finding homes for the sisters. Maybe contacting other rescue groups in your area can get the word out faster for your girls. 

K


----------



## Shelbers91 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm also sorry that I can't help even though I'm from PA. Im from pittsburgh and I can ask around, I know what to look for when finding someone who actually cares. 

I want to breed Rex and those rabbits just deserve a nice loving home and to be spayed  <3


----------



## Samara (May 5, 2012)

Any luck?


----------



## 1234bunnies777 (May 5, 2012)

I wish I could could help! I feel bad I even live in PA

good luck:biggrin:


----------

